# Goldens born in July 2021



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

This thread is for members that have a puppy born in July 2021.


----------



## ErynQ (Jun 15, 2021)

As a long time lurker, this seems like a great place for my first post! Our pup was born July 21st and will be coming home in September. This forum has been SO helpful in picking a breeder, planning all the stuff we'll need, and having reasonable expectations/a plan for the first few weeks and months. We've got three young kiddos so I'm expecting lots of baby gates and supervised play times. Looking forward to "meeting" other new puppy owners here!


----------



## Mint (Oct 6, 2021)

bought my dog, mint, about a month ago, he's now 69 days old
The vet said he's too small for his age and too weak but lately he's not been able to walk at all , his hind legs hurt him.
He now spends most of his time quiet due to his inability to walk, please help me find a way to get him back to walking


----------

